# It's Finally Done



## jfsjr17 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello everyone, this is my first tank build in the salt world.( made the jump from goldfish) Built on a budget with some new and used parts, I'm happy it's over so I can sit back and enjoy watching the 'guys or gals swim around'. Unlike my goldfish, I find salties have their own unique personalities and most obvious, their different colours. This is a 65gal with a side overflow, 2 T-5 lights for now, Vertex In 80 skimmer, 2 Hydor 1150 powerheads, home made sump with a ato system. The stand is home made and strong enough to hold up a car. It weighs almost as much as one. It's missing every bodies pet peeve, the centre brace. Did that on purpose. Makes my life easier down there.
My entertainer line up right now is a flame hawk ( got him from jinx ), 2 clownfish, yellow tang, sea urchin, Mexican turbo snail and a bubble tip anemone. Camera shy from the pictures are a pistol shrimp and yellow watchman goby and a cleaner shrimp. Many people have given great advice along my journey, a big thank you to Tom g, Paul757, Flavio and of course my wife, for putting up with fish equipment everywhere and the construction during the stand build. Plan to build a canopy in May to ease my wife's fears of carpet surfers.
Already planning for next year, a 90gal that I already have. It will fit nicely were the 65gal is now. Cheers Jim


----------



## Jiinx (Apr 5, 2012)

aw, so you're Tom's friend that came over  

It's a beautiful tank. I really like your rock structure! 

Seeing your flame hawk made me smile! I -almost- miss him, lol  What type of ato system are you using? Do you like your vertex?
It must be so different than keeping goldfish!


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

Looks sweet. I have a green anemone that would be perfect for your tank.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*tank*

Awesome job jimmy the fun now begins


----------



## jfsjr17 (Mar 26, 2014)

*Additional To It's Done*

Yes Jiinx, you are correct I'm that guy. The ato is a 5 gallon jug, ( nicely hidden behind the curtains when opened ) Tom's Aquatics lifter pump and a double float switch assembly that I purchased from reef supplies.ca. It's not a Tunze Osmolator system yet, but it suits my needs right now. The Flame hawk is my fav. The Vertex skimmer seems to be doing it's job. Being that this tank is just 1 month old , I was having difficulty dialing it in. Tom sure knows about my problems about that. But it's starting to skim quite well now. I fiddled with the rocks for hours , thanx my pain is better now!  Goldfish are jealous of the new tenants next door!
Tks Paul, I will take you up on the offer of the green anemone, just pm me and will set something up.
 Jim


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

wow, looks great!
I love your aquascaping


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

teemee said:


> wow, looks great!
> 
> I love your aquascaping


+1 great setup!


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

very nice, clean and organized.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Welcome to the salty side and thats a great start, one thing I notice you have a metal clamp in your sump I would avoid any metal there as most likely will corrode and thats not something you want to go in your water.
Enjoy it


----------

